# Viele kleine Fallen bei der Installation

## Chris2000

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mir mal die Gentoo Live-cd anschauen weil mich vieles an Gentoo reitzt, trotz das ich mich nicht so auskenne wollte ich es einfach mal versuchen aber schon beim starten der live-cd geht es in die Hose... Merkwuerdigerweise will der grafikchip auf meinem board (msi k8m800 neo-v) nicht anerkannt werden von Xorg... Obwohl der Treiber "via" in der xorg.conf der dafuer zustaendig ist damit doch klarkommen sollte (kahm es auch sonst immer)

Schon immer gab es extreme Probleme mit diesem Treiber... Neuerdings gab es auch so tolle "Fernsehstreifen" und verzogene Ausgabe unter Debian/Ubuntu, daher mal die Frage kann mir da einer mal rat geben? Ich meine ich knnte VESA verwenden aber ich wuerde gerne wissen warum das ganze so ist wie es ist, wenn ihr das versteht...

Wuerde mich ueber Hilfe sehr freuen!Last edited by Chris2000 on Sun Oct 05, 2008 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Die selbständige Hardware-Erkennung ist manchmal nicht fehlerfrei.

Starte die LiveCD im Vesa Modus und nach der Installation kannst du da das via Modul per Hand einfügen.

Tobi

----------

## Chris2000

So, erstmal danke, dass ich hier so freundlich (als noob) behandelt werde  :Smile: 

Also ich habe wie mir jetzt geraten wurde mein live-system im vesa mode gestartet und es hat funktioniert!

In einem habe ich mir bei den anderen Fehlversuchen auch mal das xorg-log angeschaut und konnte feststellen, dass es nicht an einer falschen hardware erkennung liegt, sondern daran, dass xorg sagt, es gaebe das besagte modul "via" als treiber garnicht(?!) somit wird kein treiber geladen... Jetzt mal so die Frage ist das normal? Normalerweise sollte doch in der livecd so ein modul vorhanden sein oder? naja...

So, jetzt zu etwas anderem, ich habe dann im live-system die installation gestartet (dank des sehr tollen wikis!) auch meine festplatten partitoniert etc. aber beim kopieren des kernels etc. kahm dann das es zu einem fehler gekommen ist (habe leider keinen log aus dem live-betreib kopieren koennen) was kann da schief gelaufen sein? Ist ca. nach dem einstellen der zeitzone passiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

So ganz ohne Fehlermeldung können wir dir leider nicht helfen.

Aus dem Live System kannst du immer ein Screenshot machen, um das zu Not irgendwo zu posten.

Oder tu tippst die relevanten Sachen schnell ab.

Evtl. hast du auch einfach nur einen Schritt ausgelassen?

Tobi

----------

## Chris2000

So, nochmal Lagebericht:

Nach mehreren versuchen nochmal mit dem grafischen installer habe ich mich mal entschieden den textbasierten zu nehmen... und siehe da, jetzt konnte der kernel erfolgreich installiert werden! Das ganze wurde dann problemlos weitergefuehrt bis zu dem Punkt wo man die weiteren pakete installieren konnte, da habe ich dann xfce etc. angewaehlt gelassen und bin fortgefahren - nach dem neustart wurde das system dann durch grub geladen... nur eben EXTREM merkwuerdig: Die Bootmeldungen waren uebersehr mit merkwuerdigen Zeichen und blinkenden Cursorn nach vielen durchagelnden Meldungen kahm es dann dazu dass der Bildschirm klar wurde und ich zum login-promt auf der konsole kahm.. Was kann das mit dem merkwuerdigen bootstoerungen sein?

Nun denn... Ich denke XFCE wurde wegen mangelden Paketquellen nicht installt... Man sollte erwaehnen dass ich die liveCD verwenden und ich eine WLAN D-Link DWL g122 (rt73) besitze welche aber mit iwconfig auch erkannt wurde sowie von lsusb... Wenn ich das Geraet allerdings mit ifconfig hochfahren mchte bekomme ich Meldungen dass irgendwie die Firmware in diesem Geraet nicht ansteuerbar ist... Hat da jemand eine Idee?

PS: Koennte man den Titel des Topics vieleicht in "Allgemeine Probleme bei Installation" umbenennen, weil denke werde mich noch oefters hier melden muessen... waere nett, danke.

----------

## Chris2000

Nachtrag zu dem VIA IGP Problem:

Fr alle die das gleiche Problem haben. Man muss nachdem die liveCD gestartet ist seine xorg.conf anpassen und anstatt dem treiber "via" -> "openchrome" eintragen... Dann sollte man den xserver mit einem halbwegs besseren treiber als dem "vesa" zum laufen bekommen.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, ist warum der eher experimentielle openchrome treiber drin ist und der sonst ueberall verfuegbare und halbfunktionsfaehige via treiber nicht auf der liveCD enthalten ist... naja. mir soll es jetzt so recht sein   :Laughing: 

PS: Jemand eine Idee zu den Problemen oben?

----------

## Chris2000

So, habe jetzt zu meinem WLAN-Problem einen Artikel im WIKI gefunden:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Rt2500

Und ich besitze den besagten WLAN-Stick -> D-Link DWL-G122, H/W Version C1

Worauf sich der Anhang in diesem Artikel unten bezieht.

Nun war ja im liveCD-Betreib die Firmware nicht vorhanden, aber trotzdem wurde das richtige Kernelmodul (rt73usb) geladen. Also habe ich mir die Firmware von http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/RT71W_Firmware_V1.8.zip heruntergeladen, das file rt73.bin entpackt, auf einen usb-stick gepackt und habe den usb-stick im live-betreib gemountet sowie das firmware file nach /lib/firmware kopiert.

Soweit alles gut! Wenn ich jetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig wlan0 essid xxx
> 
> iwconfig key xx-xx-xx

 

Geht alles glatt, auch die weiteren:

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig 192.168.2.101 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
> 
> route add default gw 192.168.2.1

 

Klappen fehlerlos. (Vorher hat er ja ueber die fehlende firmware gemeckert)

Jetzt noch in der /etc/resolv.conf meinen nameserver (gleicher wie router) eingetragen und dann sollte doch ein einfacher ping zumindest mglich sein oder?

Der Stick leuchtet nach dem hochfahren mit ifconfig auch, aber er funkt irgendwie nicht, oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?

Im Wiki wurde etwas von Kerneloptionen geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> Wieweit IO-APIC, PREEMPT und SMP deaktiviert sein müssen kann ich nicht sagen, aber bei meinen Tests habe ich es irgendwann mal deaktiviert und bislang nicht mehr eingeschaltet. Allgemein ist wenigtens PREEMPT eine typische Fehlerquelle für Treiberprobleme mit bei rt2x00.

 

Aber wie kann ich das im live-betreib noch anpassen damit die installation mit Netz glatt laeuft? Eigendlich muesste gibt es doch keine Treiberrelevanten Probleme mehr wenn man das Geraet ohne Fehlermeldung hochfaehrt oder?

PS: Verwende nur WEP sonst keien Verschluesselung oder sowas.

Waere echt dankbar ueber Hilfe!  :Smile: 

----------

## Chris2000

So, habe noch immer keine Moeglichkeit gefunden den WLAN-Stick zum laufen zu bekommen... Es waere echt schade wenn mein Traum vom Gentoo daran scheitern wuerde  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kennt sich denn einer mit den besagten Kerneloptionen aus um die Karte zum laufen zu bekommen oder habe ich eventuell einen Befehl vergessen um das ganze zu konfigurieren? Habe heute den ganzen Tag gesucht (Gentoo-Wiki. handbuch, google, diverse Foren anderer Linuxe, Ubuntu-Wiki...) aber konnte es nicht schaffen dieses Mistteil zu laufen zu bekommen, dabei wird es sogar von einigen Leuten fuer Linux empfohlen(!?)

Kleine Tipps oder Ansaetze wuerden sogar auch schon reichen  :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

was sagt iwconfig, nachdem du die karte konfiguriert hast?

Und was sind die letzten zeilen in der dmesg ausgabe nachdem du die Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert hast?

----------

## Chris2000

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Und was sind die letzten zeilen in der dmesg ausgabe nachdem du die Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert hast?

 

 *Quote:*   

> phy0: selected rate control algorithm 'simple'
> 
> usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb
> 
> warning: process 'hwsetup' used the depecated sysctl system call with 1.49
> ...

 

Beispiele sind leider nur abgetippt, hilft das etwas?

Nach dem ifconfig leuchtet auch das led an dem stick auf... Hatte ihn jetzt beim starten der liveCD bereits drin. Wenn ich ihn dabei einstecke macht das auch keinen Unterschied, ist genauso.

----------

## Chris2000

Und noch die Iwconfig-Ausgabe fuer das Device...

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"WLAN"  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
> 
>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Access Point: Not-Associated

 

Ist nicht gut, oder? Was bedeutet das?

WEP habe ich bereits eingegeben...

----------

